

Did you call them autocrap tools? - dave1010uk
https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/autocrap.html

======
lmm
If his replacement build system lets me a) build varnish under SUA on a
version of windows that didn't even exist when he wrote the project b) cross-
compile varnish for arm, then I'll agree with him. The "standard" gnu autoconf
layout, for all its m4 insanity, gets you both those, and none of the various
wheel-reinventions I've seen do.

------
pixelbeat
Yes they're a pain in the ass, but a necessary one. `uname -s` obviously
doesn't cater for the divergences and bugs within a platform.

Have a look at gnulib for things one has to deal with. BTW, one can just use
gnulib and forget about lots of portability issues

------
_delirium
Some interesting discussion in the previous submission (18 months ago):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499738>

